# Afficher les informations complète des disques dur



## Trade (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voila quelque temps que je penche la dessus mais sans succès, au fait de voudrait afficher les informations complète de mes disques dur sur le bureau pour ne plus voir ceci 250,14 Go, 6...Go de libre! 

J'ai trouver ceci sur le forum mais apparemment cela ne fonctionne pas sur Lion : 

Il faut modifier le fichier "Localizable.strings" contenu dans :
Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Finder, faire clic-droit et Afficher le contenu du
paquet, puis Contents/Resources/French.lproj
Tu ouvres le fichier avec TextEdit, tu trouves la lignes contenant "IV9" = "disponible"; (via la recherche) et tu changes "disponible" par "libre".
Auparavant, il te faudra te donner les droits d'écriture dans le dossier contenant le fichier, ne pas oublier ensuite de remettre les droits comme à l'origine. Ensuite, il faudra te re-logger ou redémarrer. 

Moi quand j'ouvre ce fichier j'obtient ceci : 

 !"#$%&'()*+,-./0123456789:;<=>?@ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ[\]^_`abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz{|}~ÄÅÇÉÑÖÜáàâäãåçéèêëíìîïñóòôöõúùûü°¢£§¶ß®©´¨&#8800;ÆØ&#8734;±&#8804;&#8805;¥µ&#8706;&#8721;&#8719;&#960;&#8747;ªº&#937;æø¿¡¬&#8730;&#8776;&#8710;«»*ÀÃÕ÷&#9674;ÿ&#8260;&#64257;&#64258;·ÂÊÁËÈÍÎÏÌÓÔ&#63743;ÒÚÛÙ&#305;¯&#728;&#729;&#730;¸&#733;&#731;&#711;	 

Une petite idée à ce sujet, Merci.


----------



## drs (8 Novembre 2011)

oui, ne pas l'ouvrir avec Text Edit.

Avec TextWrangler, ca fonctionne (gratuit sur le mac app store)


----------



## Trade (8 Novembre 2011)

drs a dit:


> oui, ne pas l'ouvrir avec Text Edit.
> 
> Avec TextWrangler, ca fonctionne (gratuit sur le mac app store)



Merci beaucoup drs, j'ai enfin accès au fichier mais je suis confronté à un autre problème.
Il est dis de changes "disponible" par "libre" pas de problème mais sur Lion il est déjà sur libre que faire.

<key>IV9</key>
<string>, ^0 de libre</string> 

Encore une petite idée drs ? Encore Merci...


----------



## wath68 (8 Novembre 2011)

Et en augmentant la taille de l'icône ?

Ou sinon, tu supprimes le "de " de "de libre" (ne pas oublier l'espace) pour n'avoir plus que "250,14 Go libre".
Il faudrait mettre le "libre" au pluriel aussi, il y a plusieurs Go


----------



## drs (8 Novembre 2011)

Trade a dit:


> Encore une petite idée drs ? Encore Merci...



Ouaip, tu remplaces tout simplement libre par...rien du tout.
Ce qui fait que le 1er chiffre sera ce qui est utilisé, et le second ce qui reste.
Ca sera pas marqué, mais ça semble logique et on s'y fait très vite...
Et zou, plus de problème d'affichage


----------



## Trade (9 Novembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Et en augmentant la taille de l'icône ?
> 
> Ou sinon, tu supprimes le "de " de "de libre" (ne pas oublier l'espace) pour n'avoir plus que "250,14 Go libre".
> Il faudrait mettre le "libre" au pluriel aussi, il y a plusieurs Go



Merci beaucoup pour ce tuto drs, wath68 j'ai suivi et nickel crome...

J'obtient ceci : Apple SSD 250,14 Go, 63,11 Go libres!!!


----------



## drs (9 Novembre 2011)

pas de quoi


----------



## Trade (9 Novembre 2011)

drs a dit:


> pas de quoi


 

Par contre je viens de brancher mon disque externe et j'ai le même problème...  
Y à t'il une autre modification à faire pour les disques dur externe ? Merci


----------



## drs (9 Novembre 2011)

fait une recherche dans le fichier, il est possible que le "de libre" n'apparaisse pas que sur la ligne IV9.


----------

